# dog food prices in your area



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

so I am curious, I always see all these prices/lbs listed here, people saying oh you can get so much better for cheaper and listing prices that you would never find here. things like high quality grain free foods at $1lbs... you could not even get ol roy for $1/lbs here, ifs that your budget your getting doller store kibble lol, if your willing to go up to $1.50/lb your can go up to Iams or equivilent, $2/lbs will get you mid range, like say Nutro. $2.50/lb is the least your can get away with for a good quality grain inclusive kibble, but food like Orijen is close to $5.50/lb.. dehydradeted raws are worse...Canisource is $100 for a 10kg box, grandma lucys is $55 for a 3lbs bag, THK is$159 for the bigger box, freeze dried like k9natural is $239 a box. I am so used to these prices that I dont bat an eye at $89 for a bag of Orijen(or $26 for a 5lbs bag) lol so I am always a tad confused when someone posts a $70 food and I see all these comments about that being unaffordable and better foods like Orijen being much cheaper, and $2/lb being awfully pricy lol. 

so what is the dog food price rang in your area? what would YOU consider too much?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I buy Taste of the Wild (a good quality grain free food) at I think $24ish for 16 pounds. So around $1.50 per pound. Admittedly though, it's one of the best bargain premium foods out there, so it's only going to get pricier for similar foods. If you wanted a good grain-inclusive food for a little cheaper 4Health I'm pretty sure is around $1 per pound. You have to shop at a farm supply store usually to get prices like this, though. When my parents fed Beneful I'm certain it was significantly less than $1 per pound.

I wouldn't pay more than around $2 a pound because I just can't afford it. Honestly, I haven't seen the type of comments you're mentioning, but I used to be a much more frequent visitor of the food forum before I settled on something that works well for us. Some of those might end up being cheaper than store brand generics because you don't have to feed as much, but aside from that I guess regional price/income differences are my only explanation.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

lol the prices I am talking about are FROM farm stores


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting thread...here are the foods that either I have bought or am considering for future use in our rotation. Prices w/o taxes figured in. If you don't mind, what area do you live in? I'm in Michigan and my prices are from TSC, Petsmart or Pet Supplies Plus.

TOTW I usually pay between $45-48 for a 30lb bag, which is around $1.50/lb.
4Health is $30 for 35lbs, $.85/lb
Diamond Naturals is $30 for 40lbs, $.75/lb
Chicken Soup, $43 for 35lbs, $1.22/lb
Innova, $65 for 30 lbs, $2.17/lb
Innova Prime (GF), $65 for 25 lbs, $2.60/lb
Wellness Core, $60 for 26 lbs, $2.31/lb
Simply Nourish, $46 for 30lbs, $1.53/lb 
Canidae, $54 for 44lbs, $1.22/lb
BB Freedom, $52 for 24lbs, 2.17/lb


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

In PA at Tractor Supply I can get a 18 pound bag of 4Health for $17.99 (before taxes - PA has 6% sales tax) so $1 per pound. 4Health is a 4 star rated food on dogfoodadvisor.
Comparatively-I can get a 35 pound bag of 4Health for $29.99. $.86 cents/pound

I go over to NJ and I buy Taste of the Wild. Where I go (Cherrybrook) it's $26.49 for a 15 pound bag. (At the warehouse I only pay 3% tax) $1.76/pound
30 pound bag for 48.99. $1.63/pound

I feed Taste of the Wild because Bella LOVES it. If she didn't like it and we had to pay a bit more for a food she really liked - then we would. If she really enjoyed 4Health or a brand similar in quality that was less than that - then we'd feed that. One bag of ToTW lasts almost 2 months between three dogs in my house.


----------



## krystina alayne (Jun 23, 2011)

where on earth do you live? here in washington i pay $62.99 for a ~30lb bag of acana. some are $65. taste of the wild is around $45.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, where DO you live? If Ol'Roy cost $40 a bag, there would be a lot of dogs starving to death around here. . .


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

I am in Sask. Canada. TOTW wild here is about $68 for the medium bag, Acana is $52 for a 15lbs bag. I was paying $62 for a 25lbs bag of Go! duck when Gem was younger. when I first started buying my own dogs food I used to choke at the prices, but I am so used to them now that I dont question it lol

most people I know jus find a way to fit it into their budgets..a friend of mine is extremly low income and has 2 kids and she feeds her dog Orijen, she often has to buy the 5.5lbs bags because its all she can afford at a time, but she manages. I am hardly high income..I could not even be considered middle class, and I manage to feed 6 dogs the top range foods just fine. otherwise a lot of people here mix foods, its not unusual to see a dog eating Canisource one day and Ol'roy the next because people by the food based on there money when they need food..if they have extra they buy the good stuff, if they are lower in funds they by crappy stuff..and some just do a high/low quality mix.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Are you in the middle of nowhere? It costs extra to have things trucked in so tiny towns frequently have higher prices. And I don't know what the Canadian/American money exchange rate is so maybe that make a small difference.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

nope I am in the queen city lol


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

At those prices (even with the exchange rate) I'd look into buying these foods online. But yeah, I occasionally buy a small bag of a not so good food just to tide us over if the food runs out at a bad time in the pay period. Right now she's almost finished with a 5 pound bag of Nutrish, but when it runs out we're going back to Taste of the Wild for the foreseeable future. You gotta do what you've gotta do. When she's on cheaper foods for a little while I try to give her more fatty extras like eggs (also cheap) and fish oil pills I buy for myself because she does best on a higher fat food, which most grain free foods are.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I feed Go! (the kind with grain) and I pay $1.37/lb for it. Not bad, all considered. Kit would do fine on anything, including grocery store kibble, but since she's so active, I'm picky.


----------



## AConklin03 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, in general aren't Canadian prices higher than US prices? I know most things I see that have both the US price and Canadian price have a higher price for the Canadian.

Down in North Carolina I pay $33.00 for a 40lb bag of Diamond Naturals, $29.99 for a 35 lb of 4health, $28.99 for a 40lb bag of Kirkland and $29.99 for a 30lb bag of Nature's Domain..


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

^^ for many things yes, usually because of the exchange rate(but we have been par or close to it for a while now) or because its made in the US and imported here, but neither exuse flys for foods like Go! and Orijen which are Canadian brands lol


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

Everything is more expensive up here regardless of exchange rate lol. Take houses for example, my parent's sold a condo in Ft McMurray, fairly old, pretty small, and in the crappiest place in Alberta to live, for around $400,000 CAD, and bought a beautiful decent sized house in Florida, on 1/4 acre lot close to the ocean, with a pool and what not, for $200,000 US. Its ridiculous, but of course things like dog food are much pricier as well. Alcohol too.. I can't believe how CHEAP booze is in the states. Blows my mind, I would be an alcoholic for sure if I lived there 24/7 lol

But for dog food, I feed raw mostly, which is pretty damn expensive, but I do buy and feed kibble occasionally too just to help cushion cost of dog food per month, and I normally buy Fromms, Acana, NOW!, Timberwolf, Nature's Variety, etc and on all of them and I will usually buy three 5lb bags, and for those brands they are anywhere between $17-$22/5lb bag. Costs me around $60 to buy the three 5lb bags of kibble and that will last me approx 2 months with 2 dogs with the amount I feed. Raw.. well lets just say between the commercial premade brand I buy that I get a %10 discount on, and buying prey model raw either from grocery stores or whatever I find, probably costs me around $150/month, then combined with the kibble cost, I'm spending anywhere between $175-$200/month on dog food for 2 small/medium sized dogs. This isn't including treats, toys, bones, etc either, that's probably another $50 or so a month. Anyway, I probably spend about $2800/year tops on dog food/treats/bones/toys etc. Dogsitting I know I spend an average of $500/year or more, and vet bills well they don't go to a vet very often so couldn't say.. lol lets just hope no vet costs for a long, long time lol.


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Yep, things up here are definitely more expensive. The dog food prices are expensive here too if it makes you feel any better Miss Bugs. If you want to save some money you should look for prices online, a lot of stores will deliver for free. I've paid anywhere from 1.5$/lb to 2.5$/lb for dog food in stores here in Vancouver.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Here just outside Philadelphia, PA, TotW is about $28 for 15 lbs. I didn't check Orijen but I saw Acana for $40 for 15 lbs. I am in the process of switching Buffy from TotW to Annamaet, which is also $40 for 15 lbs. I figure it's worth cutting back on my entertainment a little to give her a food from a smaller, local factory rather than one made at Diamond's plants.

I would expect Acana/Orijen to be cheaper in Canada than in the U.S.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

We found an online source that has TOTW, 30lbs. for $39.99 and free shipping for orders over $49. We can usually find another $10 worth of stuff to buy. The savings on the food more than makes up for the extra $10. I think TSC has TOTW for about the same price, but it's 30 miles away and not near any other place we go.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

In DC, we used to pay $46 for 30 pounds of TOTW. We switched to Acana Ranchlands which is $73 for just shy of 30 lbs, ouch. The other Acana varieties are a little less.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm in central New Hampshire, USA. I pay $75 for The Honest Kitchens Embark and $95 for their Love, both 10lb boxes. TOTW is $47 at TS but a few bucks more at a pet store. I can't tell you about other foods. I sometimes order online from Pet Flow and ordered Love from doggiefood.com on sale, with free shipping, last week.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Im really not too worried about what I pay for dog food, I was mostly just curious what the price ranges are in other areas because of the comments I would see here..made me go "just how much more AM I paying for dog food then other people?" lol I am glad I am not the only one living someplace where the the prices are higher. but it throws me off when I am taking advise from boards like this one, and checking out food reccomended and I see prices like $189 for a 10lbs box of THK, then I am sitting there wondering just how rich everyone is on the boards lol


----------



## Gally (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok that one is really overpriced. Just looked it up and I can get HK here or 90-100$ per 10lb box. Don't forget that a 10lb box is actually 40lbs of food once re-hydrated but the price you quoted is still ridiculous.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me (Jan 18, 2012)

Let's see around here:

Diamond Naturals is between $28-33 for a 40 lb bag.
Chicken Soup is $40 for 35 lbs.
TOTW is $45 (on sale) for 30 lbs.
4 Health is $30 for 35 lbs.
Canidae I can find 44 lbs for about $48 on sale.
Blue Buffalo $50 for 30 lbs.
Fromm $50 for 30 lbs (grain inclusive)
Fromm $65 for 30 lbs (approx) (GF)

Edited to add....farrrrrrrrr from rich. lol. You won't see me spending $100 for 10 lbs of food...no sir-ee. I prefer to stay in the $50 range for 30 lbs--MAX price limit. It still somewhat boggles my mind that you can get a 4 star food for $1.00/lb--and then you find some that are closer to $2./lb. Not complaining though, nice to have decent prices for good quality foods.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm in northern VA just outside DC. I feed Jubel Nature's Select chicken, rice, and lamb which is 4 star rated on dogfoodadvisor and pay $56.95 for a 50# bag delivered to my door. For the same price you can also get chicken and rice puppy/hi protein, chicken and rice w/ glucosamine, lamb and rice, ultra lite senior. Salmon and sweet potato 40# bag for $62.95; chicken, beef, salmon, and sunflower oil 40# bag for 45.95; chicken grain free 30# bag for $64.95.

Now looking online at petsmart prices:
Blue Buffalo $46.99 for 24#
Wellness original formula $45.99 for 26#
Innova $64.99 for 25#

Those were the are just the easy to find "known good foods" I could quickly find.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Nov 12, 2011)

I find dog food prices on the incredibly high side here in Canada. Things which are toted as cheap in the US (like TOTW) are very expensive here.

Just an approximate example from what I remember (tax guessed and included based on what I pay):
Canidae ALS - $60 per 30lb bag
Canidae GF - $70 - $76 per 30lb bag
Fromm - $75 per 30lb bag
NOW! - $80 per 25lb bag
Wellness (grain inclusive, chicken) - $74 per 30lb bag
Wellness CORE - $82 per 26lb bag
Before Grain - $74 per 25lb bag
Orijen adult - $74 per 29lb bag
Acana Adult - $52.99 + tax per 29lb bag (I bought this regularly in the past)
Acana GF Wild Prairie - $62.99 + tax per 29lb bag (I buy this now when I feed kibble)
TOTW - Around $70 per 30lb bag. I couldn't find a price online but I know its price here is pretty outrageous.
Chicken Soup Adult - $60 per 30lb bag

Then there are some Canadian brands which are actually affordable and pretty good quality
President's Choice NUTRITION FIRST Chicken and Rice - $34.99 + tax for a 30lb bag
Actr1um (Walmart brand) - $36.99 - $46.99 for a 30+lb bag

Both of these foods are corn, wheat and soy free, contain no artificial preservatives, no menadione, no by-products, no colours, meat is usually the first two ingredients (Especially in the NUTRITION FIRST formulas). President's Choice also now carries a GF fish formula which contains no ethoxyquin (or so they told me)


----------



## Me&MyMin (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey dag I'm in nova area as well. What local shops you know of. I have gone to Wylie wagg near Tyson's corner and Felix and oscars in Springfield. They are very nice places I only know the raw prices though.

Natures Variety Instinct Raw 3lbs 17.99 to 26.99 from chicken to venison to organic chicken.

My min pin loves it I also got some 12 oz chicken necks for 4.99 aunt jeni brand


----------



## DaViking (Apr 13, 2012)

I usually shop at Global Pet Foods, Petmax or Pet Value here in the Hamilton, On area, and find the prices ok. Not great but I've seen worse.

Regular price, no sale.
Canidae ALS 35lb @ $52
Nature's Variety Prairie 30lb @ $52
Now Adult GF 25lb @ $69
Nutri Source Adult 33lb @ $53
Orijen Adult 30lb @ $67
TOTW Pacific 30lb @ $65
Wellness Original 30lb @ $63
Horizon Legacy GF 8.8lb @ $26
Canine Plus Wholesome Blend GF 9.9lb @ $29
Canine Plus Lifetime 33lb @ $32


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Me&MyMin said:


> Hey dag I'm in nova area as well. What local shops you know of. I have gone to Wylie wagg near Tyson's corner and Felix and oscars in Springfield. They are very nice places I only know the raw prices though.
> 
> Natures Variety Instinct Raw 3lbs 17.99 to 26.99 from chicken to venison to organic chicken.
> 
> My min pin loves it I also got some 12 oz chicken necks for 4.99 aunt jeni brand


The only local specialty pet shop I've been in is the Pro Feed in Vienna (my nosework class meets there) and from just walking around the store everything looked really expensive to me. Mostly just noticed the toys that I usually buy off amazon and they were all about twice as expensive as I pay, I'm happy with nature's select for kibble so not really looking for a new food. I might look around a bit more next class just to see if they have chicken necks or something similar. I'd like to get a raw bone or similar for Jubel to check out but figuring out what and where to get it (on top of being lazy about it) has kept me from getting anything yet.


----------



## dannimac (Feb 22, 2012)

I priced out the food I wanted to feed her EVERYWHERE even Amazon and it all comes out to within $3 of the price I pay locally. Does anyone shop online for dogfood? Amazon has free shipping for some brands


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

dannimac said:


> I priced out the food I wanted to feed her EVERYWHERE even Amazon and it all comes out to within $3 of the price I pay locally. Does anyone shop online for dogfood? Amazon has free shipping for some brands


 Yes, I buy pet food online all the time. Not Amazon usually, but ones like www.doggiefood.com, www.petflow.com, www.nationalpetpharmacy.com, and www.petfooddirect.com are all good. Once you make an account they send you e-mails with deals like free shipping (for the sites that don't have it already) or a percentage off. It can really sweeten the deal.


----------



## puppylove0626 (Apr 23, 2012)

I am paying $44 for a 15lb bag of totw and $72 for the 30lb.


----------



## puppylove0626 (Apr 23, 2012)

Does anyone a website for Canada to order totw.


----------



## DaViking (Apr 13, 2012)

puppylove0626 said:


> Does anyone a website for Canada to order totw.


I don't know of anyone with nationwide free shipping like some of the US online stores but you can order TOTW from both Petmax.ca and CPC Petmax got a nice monthly flyer too with some great savings.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

5 lbs of Canidae is $8.50 at my local store. 5 lbs of TOTW is about 10.


----------



## swellmomma (Apr 21, 2012)

In my tiny town and the next one over prices are quite high. As in $20 for a 10-15lb of store brand food. When I drove into the city 2 hours away I found a dog food store and higher quality foods were the same or cheaper than the crap food in my town. It is deceiving because the bags of food at the feed store were bigger so teh price is higher on the sticker but when you look at unit prices it was cheaper or the same.


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

I work at a pet boutique, so thankfully I get a decent discount on food, last bag of pacifica was $45 for 29 lbs and I want to try grasslands next which will be around $50 for a large bag, otherwise its like $65 and $75. 
I noticed the price of totw went up, now its anywhere rom $48-52 for large bags. Orijen is crazy expensive, $90 for regional red. 

For Canadian members on this board, another food to consider is First Mate, its made in Canada and is reasonably priced.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

yes first mate is super popular in my area for that reason. its a good food, and I reccomend it all the time, but I dont feed it myself because this:



> Wild Herring Meal and/or Wild Sardine Meal and/or Wild Anchovy Meal,


bothers me, I want to know what "is" in my dogs food, not what "might be" in my dogs food lol, I know its not a bad list of and/or's, but its bugs me lol


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

i'm jealous of all you americans. i was feeding my dog Authority (petsmarts house brand) and it was costing me $14+tax for a 8lbs bag. I just bought a bag of Blue Buffalo yesterday to start switching him to and paid $23+tax for 6lbs. even that doesnt really phase me though. my dog is small and doesnt eat much and i'm just grateful to have a healthy dog that can eat normal food. i had a little guy who had liver failure and ate vet food at $80 for a 18lbs bag. and he was a big fella. my poor old dude.
but even 30lbs of Iams here will run you around $45.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I pay $34 for a 12 pound bag of Fromm grain-free (so $2.83 per pound). I paid about $37 for a similar sized bag of Orijen puppy. I had to switch off of it because it didn't work well for my pup. I wouldn't really say that any price is too expensive that I would not feed a specific food based on price alone. I spend a lot of money each month on whole, healthy foods for us, so I try to do well for the dog also.


----------



## Candydb (Jul 16, 2011)

We pay $55 ( I get a monthly $5 -$10 off coupon from Petco b/c I buy enough dog food/ cat food for 6 animals from them...) for a 33 lb bag of Solid Gold Wolf cub (Bison meat)-- we dilute it out with Cottage cheese rice ground cheap beef and raw eggs so it lasts a bit longer and our almost 14 yr old Boxer can attest to the fact it its keeping our dogs healthy....
Oh and we are in the Grass Valley area (Sierra Nevada Mts north east of Sacramento, CA).... used to buy it in SF I think its about the same maybe $51? But then they had a shortage so I kinda quit looking for it in the city....


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

krystina alayne said:


> where on earth do you live? here in washington i pay $62.99 for a ~30lb bag of acana. some are $65. taste of the wild is around $45.


I will never understand how/why Orijen and Acana are cheaper in the USA than _in the city where it's freaking made_. Drives me nuts!

Anyway,...
Nature's Domain Salmon & Sweet potato (grain free, Costco). Its $35.99/30lb bag.
Orijen (depends on variety): $72-$85/~30lb 
Acana (depends on variety): was $57-$65/~30lbs last summer, but I haven't checked since the formulas were changed.
TOTW, Merrick, Fromm, Now! are all between $50 and $65/large bag, depending on the variety.
Pedigree @ Costco: $30/40lbs
Most large bags of crappy food (Purina, Pedigree, Ol'Roy) are $30-$40 at Walmart, Harrington's is $30/20 lb bag


----------

